# Bad gas with Orijen puppy



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Little tiny Chloe has gas and it stinks so bad for such a little thing. She is on Orijen puppy that I mix with water and gets ZP broken up and mixed with water for breakfast and lunch. Do you think it's the ZP or the Orijen.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's the Orijen!! That's how our little got his nickname "Stinky!" I had him on Orijen for a while. . . til I figured it out!

He now gets Wellness Core. No more stinkies!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just switched her this AM cold turkey to Acana All Life stages. Now to wait and see what happens LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if there's a difference with the change. I've never tried orijen. Odie has been known to have a stinky fart on Acana, but it's not an everyday thing. We also feed wet food and some raw though, so who knows.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You shouldn't have gas on Acana unless you are overfeeding, or combining it with 
human food or treats. All of our rescues have been on Acana and we never have gas. 
Hope it works for little Chloe, stinky farts can be a pain in the bum! lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

EWwww nothing worse than stinky chi farts LOL (okay, except for stinky Cane Corso farts...THOSE will really clear a room)...Fromm Game Bird recipe is another really good one and it has tiny kibbles perfect for chis


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion used to have really bad gas on Orijen, he could seriously clear a room! I switched him to Acana and then raw/ZP/S&C and we no longer have that issue. It could just be too rich for her, or she is eating too much.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for the replies. She would not touch the Acana, gave her some more Orijen and she gobbled it all up. I just wanted her to eat. Kristi, I can't get Fromm here. If I could I would put them both on it. I switched Zoey to 6 fish Orijen but she has got watery eyes so she will be going back to reg.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, poor little girl. 

Holly's on Orijen puppy as well (made the switch over 3 weeks ago). I'm happy to say there hasn't been any issues with gas at all.


----------

